# rare tomy and racemaster



## RjAFX

Ok Gents what are the rare, and hard to find tomy and or racemaster cars?

How about this one? 



one car per post


----------



## slotnut

Yes that and any are hard to find.


----------



## RjAFX

Man, don't ya know the rules? You can't reply without adding your rare car....lol


----------



## vansmack2

I have that BWM and the Blue T-Bird. I bought them new back in the late 80s.
A lot of the 1986 and 1987 Tomy cars are rare. Some rarer than others.

Here are a few of my rare Tomy cars.




The BWM comes in versions with different shades of green and yellow. The Corvette is not that rare, but was in the pic and I did not want to edit it.






I will have to take a few pics to post some more.


----------



## vansmack2

Here are a few more.

These are the Thunderloop Thrillers, Two Camaros and two Corvettes. The white Corvette is slightly yellowed.


Here are twp Porsche 934s, one with Porsche on the side and one without. The blue one is a Corvette. There is also a red Corvette like it. They come in
two versions, one that says Corvette on the back and one that has has a bar where it should say Corvette. Lastly the red car is a Ferrari Testarossa,
which also came in two versions. The other version has the number 4 on it. 


The #1 Corvette in the front is yellowed, and has silver on the headlights. I don't know if that is factory or not, but I suspect someone added that paint.
I put a Super G+ chassis in that Corvette. I installed G-Plus wheels on that SG+ chassis, including the push pins for the front independent wheels.
The #33 Porsche 962 is also yellowed a bit. Maybe one of these days I will get a better version.


----------



## RjAFX

Well that about covers 3/4 of the rare TOMY's in one post.....Now many of us without most of the cars have nothing to show off and share.

One car per post gents. That way many members can join in with a rare TOMY they have keeping the thread, and conversation alive...

Lighted


----------



## vansmack2

Sorry, I just thought you wanted to know about the rare Tomy cars. There are several more rare Japanese, and European releases.


----------



## tjd241

vansmack2 said:


> I have that BWM and the Blue T-Bird. I bought them new back in the late 80s.
> A lot of the 1986 and 1987 Tomy cars are rare. Some rarer than others.
> 
> Here are a few of my rare Tomy cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BWM comes in versions with different shades of green and yellow. The Corvette is not that rare, but was in the pic and I did not want to edit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to take a few pics to post some more.


I like these.


----------



## tjd241

vansmack2 said:


>


Think this is my favorite. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

vansmack2 said:


>


Gotta love the Can Ams :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Got anymore rare ones Van ? I'd like to see them.


----------



## vansmack2

tjd241 I know of a few more that I don't have. If nobody post in the next day or two I will post some more.


----------



## RjAFX

One more lighted .... I guess this can be counted.


----------



## RjAFX

Van ..... of those I really like the 240z, USA-1 Vette, MonzaGT 2, and the Wt-Bk-Yl number 1 Vette. They can do more of those bodies, any time.

I'll add another......Tomy 8795 Wicked Wagon. 

 



Sorry Gents...the pictures are via my gNote it does real well if I take my time to let it do real well.


----------



## vansmack2

I have this 57 also. I just did not think it is that rare. The is also a Pink/Blue/White one that says Nomad on the top. I could post a pic of it if nobody else does.



RjAFX said:


> Van ..... of those I really like the 240z, USA-1 Vette, MonzaGT 2, and the Wt-Bk-Yl number 1 Vette. They can do more of those bodies, any time.
> 
> I'll another......Tomy 8795 Wicked Wagon.


----------



## RjAFX

I have no idea myself as I have not been doing any slot car's for 18 years., but reading on the forums others say it is so I added it as long as I have it along with the Pk-Wt-Bl-Gn 57.

That's the point of this thread.....One get people posting. Two figure out just what really is rare, and what's not.


----------



## vansmack2

Here are two rare Tomy 300ZX cars. The Red one is an Australian release. It may have been release in Europe too, but I don't remember. The Police car is a Japanese release.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I have no idea myself as I have not been doing any slot car's for 18 years., but reading on the forums others say it is so I added it as long as I have it along with the Pk-Wt-Bl-Gn 57.
> 
> That's the point of this thread.....One get people posting. Two figure out just what really is rare, and what's not.


I agree with you. Post what you have, and/or think may be rare. Most of the older Tomy are harder to find these days anyway.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And getting harder to find... I had one in the pack, sold it... I can run this one...Yes, Not the correct wheels, looks to be Tyco...



Another you don't see as much...RM


----------



## RjAFX

What's the value of the two 300zx's?


----------



## slotnut

I need tge 300 ZX CARS.


----------



## vansmack2

The flamed Blazer is a not Tomy release. It is in the Bob Beers book on page 129, and is listed as a Cats Eyes release. The GMC truck definitely is a Tomy, and is a rare item. Thanks for the picks.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> And getting harder to find... I had one in the pack, sold it... I can run this one...Yes, Not the correct wheels, looks to be Tyco...
> 
> 
> 
> Another you don't see as much...RM


----------



## vansmack2

vansmack2 said:


> Here are two rare Tomy 300ZX cars. The Red one is an Australian release. It may have been release in Europe too, but I don't remember. The Police car is a Japanese release.


Price always varies depending on who is buying, and how badly the person wants the car. I have seen them sell on EBAY from $60 to $100 or more per car.


----------



## RjAFX

It just feels odd Tomy cars going for that much when so many AFX cars sell for $25.


----------



## clausheupel

*My rarer TOMY cars...*

Hi guys,

some real cool stuff shown here! There are cars I´ve never seen so far (like the blue Datsun 280, which is my favorite)!

Anyway, I just took a couple of pics of some of my TOMY cars you usually don´t see too often - at least on my side of the planet... :










The BMW is my first Feather Magna ever and the pink and grey Porsche 959 was the last one missing in addition to my red, black and "Pseudo-Rothmans"-livery.










Never seen the "GReddy" livery before nor was I offered the Kenwood Porsche until then. The Jaguar should be quite common in contrary.

All these cars were part of an antique toy shop find I managed to grab this summer (together with some really cool Tyco cars I haven´t had before). I paid 150 EUR for all 12 harder to find cars, which I still consider a bargain... 

Greetings from the other side of the puddle,

Claus


----------



## RjAFX

One car per post please.....I admit I like everything posted so far.


----------



## vansmack2

clausheupel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> some real cool stuff shown here! There are cars I´ve never seen so far (like the blue Datsun 280, which is my favorite)!
> 
> Anyway, I just took a couple of pics of some of my TOMY cars you usually don´t see too often - at least on my side of the planet... :
> 
> The BMW is my first Feather Magna ever and the pink and grey Porsche 959 was the last one missing in addition to my red, black and "Pseudo-Rothmans"-livery.
> 
> Never seen the "GReddy" livery before nor was I offered the Kenwood Porsche until then. The Jaguar should be quite common in contrary.
> 
> All these cars were part of an antique toy shop find I managed to grab this summer (together with some really cool Tyco cars I haven´t had before). I paid 150 EUR for all 12 harder to find cars, which I still consider a bargain...
> 
> Greetings from the other side of the puddle,
> 
> Claus


Great cars Claus. I was thinking of posting that blue Porsche 962 myself.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is a rare SG+ F1 that I was lucky enough to acquire last year. This is not my pic though. I got this pic off the internet long before I got this car.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is an even rarer Tomy Turbo #9 Footwork F1 car, which I don't own yet.


----------



## asennafan

OK, lets ramp things up a bit. Here are the two Japanese only Indy 500 set cars- the Magnax/Scramjet and the LapKing/Holdline. Supposedly limited to only 500 sets in Japan. The LapKing/Holdline was released in a blister in Australia in limited numbers also, see below. I know, I know- one car per post, but since they are from one SET I think that counts. By the way, I have an extra Holdline mint in sealed blister that I am willing to trade for a nice US1 Trucking Set, I'll be posting some cars in the Buy/Sell/Wanted forum in a bit.


----------



## RjAFX

Set cars are another post story ...... very nice.


----------



## super8man

Not sure how rare these are but I picked them up from Australia:


----------



## RjAFX

I have no idea.... they were not around years ago....what's happen in the last 20 I dunno.


----------



## Rawafx

I have TWO versions of the lighted Kenwood Porsche 962's, one is a much darker shade of red plastic. The underside is just as dark as the outside. I also have two extras of the Holdline/LapKing cars in my for sale/trade items.
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Rawafx/Slot cars/2712Additions002.jpg


Bob Weichbrodt
Winiston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx

Here is a link to a photo of one of the Holdline cars:
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Rawafx/For sale/For sale 2013/ForSale2013006_zps5dddc8fa.jpg

Bob Weichbordt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## RjAFX

Bob ..... I can not call myself an OpenWheel collector, but brother those is some damn nice car's.


----------



## SCJ

You don't see the Celica GT much.......yes it uses an old school vintage G-plus chassis, but is really a Tomy.

Other than in pics, anyone ever see this molded in Blue?













------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tjd241

clausheupel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> some real cool stuff shown here! There are cars I´ve never seen so far (like the blue Datsun 280, which is my favorite)!
> 
> Anyway, I just took a couple of pics of some of my TOMY cars you usually don´t see too often - at least on my side of the planet... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BMW is my first Feather Magna ever and the pink and grey Porsche 959 was the last one missing in addition to my red, black and "Pseudo-Rothmans"-livery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen the "GReddy" livery before nor was I offered the Kenwood Porsche until then. The Jaguar should be quite common in contrary.
> 
> All these cars were part of an antique toy shop find I managed to grab this summer (together with some really cool Tyco cars I haven´t had before). I paid 150 EUR for all 12 harder to find cars, which I still consider a bargain...
> 
> Greetings from the other side of the puddle,
> 
> Claus


Nice Claus... Scenery too.:wave:


----------



## tjd241

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And getting harder to find... I had one in the pack, sold it... I can run this one...Yes, Not the correct wheels, looks to be Tyco...
> 
> 
> 
> Another you don't see as much...RM


The man of many Chevys.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

I do not have the Wht/Grn pickup....guess I should have bought it years ago when I could have.


----------



## fastlap

*AFX Racemasters*

I would say this AFX Racemasters car qualifies as rare.

.


----------



## vansmack2

That McDonald's car is a good post. Here is the Red Bull from the same era.


----------



## fastlap

The Red Bull is very cool. I've got one of those too!!!


----------



## hifisapi

Im not into Tomy at all, most of their cars are toyish looking jokes. But these two indy cars, the mcdonalds and the red bull are excellent and I would love to own those...


----------



## RjAFX

I'm not into Tyco AT ALL, but I don't remind people of it in most every post I make about slot car's.


----------



## hifisapi

*What I collect...*



RjAFX said:


> I'm not into Tyco AT ALL, but I don't remind people of it in most every post I make about slot car's.


Actually I collect some Aurora AFX as well as Tjets and vibes, but never got into tomy except for racing, the SG+ chassis was good for stock class. But I dont think I ever posted my dislike for Tomy here before, so I posted it. Go ahead and sue me. I just never really cared for most of their releases, these indy cars are a big exception. they are beautiful as noted.


----------



## vansmack2

Hifisapi most of the rare Tomy I posted are rereleases of early Aurora AFX bodies with different paint schemes. If you don't like them then I guess you did not like the aurora versions either.


----------



## hifisapi

vansmack2 said:


> Hifisapi most of the rare Tomy I posted are rereleases of early Aurora AFX bodies with different paint schemes. If you don't like them then I guess you did not like the aurora versions either.


Theres nothing really wrong with the Tomy bodies, they are fairly accurate, and detailed, I just dont care for most of the paint schemes they put on them. Some of the GTP and Indy cars are the exception. This is just my take on them, YMMV.


----------



## GT40

Guys
I have never run into a HO Slot Car I didn't like driving.
Looks have nothing to do with speed handling now that's different.
Have a great day.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Guys
> I have never run into a HO Slot Car I didn't like driving.
> Looks have nothing to do with speed handling now that's different.
> Have a great day.
> 
> gt40


I guess that's why I have a ton of Tyco Stock Cars to run.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I guess that's why I have a ton of Tyco Stock Cars to run.


Whatever floats your boat :thumbsup:

You should start a thread on rare Tyco Cars
That way we could see all there  rare Cars too.

:wave:gt40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

The Red Bull you might find, there were approx. 1-3K copies sold. I have seen a few sold in the past few years for $200-$300. The McDonald's was never produced, only about 6 prototypes were ever made. Finding that one will be difficult.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Whatever floats your boat :thumbsup:
> 
> You should start a thread on rare Tyco Cars
> That way we could see all there  rare Cars too.
> 
> :wave:gt40


The TYCO GUYS should start a rare TYCO thread. I have TYCO stock car's and that's about it.

I'll guess they'll have a lot to show us, Aurora, AFX, TOMY, Racemaster guy's


----------



## asennafan

Yep, come on Tyco guys, somebody step up and start a thread. I am lacking in Tyco knowledge and would love to learn more. Let's see some pics of YOUR cars.


----------



## hifisapi

asennafan said:


> Yep, come on Tyco guys, somebody step up and start a thread. I am lacking in Tyco knowledge and would love to learn more. Let's see some pics of YOUR cars.


I have many rare tyco, but don't have any pix, and too lazy to photograph them. Bummer. ( hey, at least I admit it ).


----------



## alpink

where IS the most interesting slotman from Texas in the world?


----------



## hifisapi

MSwaterlogged said:


> The Red Bull you might find, there were approx. 1-3K copies sold. I have seen a few sold in the past few years for $200-$300. The McDonald's was never produced, only about 6 prototypes were ever made. Finding that one will be difficult.
> 
> Charlie


Now I know why I didn't find either one when I did an ebay search last night!


----------



## cwbam

*Nissan*

Aussie cars?


----------



## alpink

that Castrol car is sweet


----------



## RjAFX

cwbam said:


> Aussie cars?


CW: Is this little white AFX NISSAN brother to the Calsonic rare at all? And oh yes the Castrol is very sweet.


----------



## RjAFX

How about these TOMY/AFX lexan bad boys? I've NOT seen these on ebay since I took my slot stuff back out at the end of October.


----------



## alpink

Rj, LOL, I sent a Texaco car as an Xchange car a few years ago.
you are blowing my cover.
LOL


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> Rj, LOL, I sent a Texaco car as an Xchange car a few years ago.
> you are blowing my cover.
> LOL


THE Christmas xchange thing. So your saying the Texaco car is bout worthless. How bout the others?

Guess you need a new electric blanket.....cover.


----------



## alpink

*worth?*



RjAFX said:


> THE Christmas xchange thing. So your saying the Texaco car is bout worthless. How bout the others?
> 
> Guess you need a new electric blanket.....cover.


I'm not saying it is worthless.
I am saying it was worth trading for a complete mystery.
not sure who got the better deal although Honda Cherry Picked the lot!
worth is in the beholders eyes.
I hope the recipient was happy..
probably the scarcity allows for some value


----------



## RjAFX

Maybe worthless was the wrong choice of word's..I should have asked if they are rare. So I will now....Are any of these TOMY/AFX lexan bodies pictured above rare?


lol, Al .... I'm turning Pink.


----------



## slotnut

Yes all are rarely seen and made available for sale or trade.


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> Aussie cars?


I like those 4 cars a lot. Unfortunately, I don't have any of them yet.


----------



## RjAFX

Well .... I think they will be in my next trade/sell lot. I just need to figure out what car's I want/need. I also think I will sell all my TYCO stock car doubles including the Goodwrench car with the #3 on the front fenders.


----------



## Super G Man

*Rare Tomy and Racemaster*

IMO opinion the best looking Tomy Cobra coupes are the Shelby's from the Restoration Hardware set. Was able to pick these up this summer.


----------



## RjAFX

HeyGeeeMan, that's two I need. I like the white 56, silver 15, and the blue 13. Oh wait, I do like the Gold 7, Red 59, Blue 5,6, hell I likes em all.

In just over a month that I took my slots out, I've traded for 38 cars, and bought 8. I'm gett'n my want list down to the nitty pretty.


----------



## GT40

Gman
Those are some really nice Cars.


----------



## Super G Man

*Rare Tomy and Racemaster*

These 2 are very seldom seen. The only place I've run across them is in the Big Bank set. Mega G 1.5's


----------



## RjAFX

The GT40's and ShelbyDaytona's are sweet, sweet cars. Just as the Audi's, and Peugeot's. 

I'll have to watch for those two stock cars....I only have a dozen or so of the TOMY stockers. Will keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The GT40's and ShelbyDaytona's are sweet, sweet cars. Just as the Audi's, and Peugeot's.
> 
> I'll have to watch for those two stock cars....I only have a dozen or so of the TOMY stockers. Will keep my eyes open for them.


I have 22 different stock cars, but those two Super G man posted are not in my collection. Maybe someday, but I have other cars that are higher on my list.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love that yellow/red combo, sure would look good and easy to spot going around the track...RM


----------



## GT40

#59 Car
Looks nice, but anything with the Danica Green color looks good.
The old Interstate Battery cars really looked good going around the track
that is 1 on 1 cars go, really catches your eye.
Hard to beat the Cobra's Coupes & the GT40's.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Super G man:
I have not seen those at all. Also do not recognize the "Big Bank Set". Can you give me more information on that or send me a picture of the box? Is this a US sold set or elsewhere? Would love to add those to my web site if I can get more details.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hope this helps...RM

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/afx/afx70293.htm


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Great, thank you. I never saw that one. 

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

So I'm searching the interweb bout TOMY GT40's and up pops this thread. Man I forgot all about this one, it helped me out when I was just digging my slots out. 

Thanks to everyone that added to this thread.

I've been busy getting things from this thread. Also been looking at cars I have, and found some differences. So here are a few cars I didn't have when I started this. Also cars I did have.....but didn't know it.

First the hard to get, and very hard to get ShelbyDaytonaCoupes. These are not CobraCoupes, as so many call them.


----------



## RjAFX

I also got my hands on this #17 300zx to add to the others I had. I still wonder if the police car comes in other shades of white.



Got it for under $40.


----------



## RjAFX

I knew this 4 car was hard to find. It was hard to come by when I packed all my slots up back in 95 or so.



Under $40 bucks total......for the one, the 4 car. These things are purdy ugly too.


----------



## RjAFX

That brings me to these 240z's that I had all a long. One has no sticker on the windscreen, no paint on the headlight covers, and no stripe on the front sides, and the red stripes don't match. If I knew that back when I packed them away......I don't remember, they are like a new find for me.


----------



## RjAFX

I've added the Perkins Castrol car to my collection. I want the rest of these buggers.....they are nice.



Cost me $71 bucks including shipping.


----------



## RjAFX

Then I found this one .... I like the grey a lot, my favorite 911 RSR.



Got this for $27.00 plus $2.89 shipping


----------



## RjAFX

This one completed my 959's. I know why I didn't buy it in the past. This thing is just fugly, it's just a mutt.



,and I don't remember what I paid for it. I'll look it up and post it when I do.


----------



## RjAFX

Real or make believe sponsors. These cars brought me back to buying stock cars after so many butt-arse-ugly cars to hit the market from TOMY. Who ever designed those things was an idiot. Who ever approved them should have been fired.

I'm looking to get the FirstStrike car some time down the road.



Lucky again, paid less than $35 for each of these.

Charlie and I are doing a little swapping. He is sending me a new 1.7 stock car so I can have an in my hands look at one. If I like I'll start buying those.

I have bought a few RT/SRT and SG+ open wheel cars we didn't have. 

Since my Son hauled all the doubles of open wheels cars out of here he has bought me 9 of of the new 1.7 cars. 

That's not all I bought, that's just some of the harder to find cars.

Ok that's it for now, the Girls just came home from shopping. I'll be putting all this junk away.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Then I found this one .... I like the grey a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Got this for $27.00 plus $2.89 shipping


I have both versions of this one, with and without Porsche on the side. Strange thing is that my non-Porsche version has a gray rear spoiler, but it has the silver Porsche sticker on it. I may change that someday.

I also do not have the 959 you posted, since it usually sells for more than I want to pay. I also don't have the 959 with the pink stripe on it, because I don't particularly like the pink.


----------



## RjAFX

The 959 with the pink stripe is a million times better looking than the 63 car....


----------



## RjAFX

I saw one on ebay the same way ..... chrome sticker. I didn't notice if it had Porsche on the side or not. Now have to pay attention.


At least I'm filling out my collection a bit, happy bout that.


----------



## RjAFX

EDIT: Got this one Wednesday June 24 2015.

Not so rare, yet HTG.


The pictures were up and in here.....now mia, so I put em back in.


----------



## Gareth

That red Calsonic Skyline has to be the rarest car I've seen yet from Tomy. Only seen one on ebay which was a couple of months ago and it sold for £140 I think. Too put that into perspective I have seen at least 4 of Scramjet Indycar sold in the past 3 years!

I have the Brock Skyline but it suffers badly from paint wear. Especially on the Mobil 1 sponsors. You have to pay a very high price for a clean example. And sadly my blue Calsonic is worn down the sides so I need another one of those. 

I did manage to bag that fugly turquoise 959 for £20 recently so I was delighted with that. Especially when my brother paid triple that for a worn one.


----------



## RjAFX

The red Calsonic hits ebay at least monthly if ya look for it Brother.....There have been 3 listing in the past 30 days.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I have both versions of this one, with and without Porsche on the side. Strange thing is that my non-Porsche version has a gray rear spoiler, but it has the silver Porsche sticker on it. I may change that someday.
> 
> I also do not have the 959 you posted, since it usually sells for more than I want to pay. I also don't have the 959 with the pink stripe on it, because I don't particularly like the pink.


Hey VD .... Yeah that's what I'm gonna call you. There are two on ebay U.K. neither have Porsche on the side. One has nothing on the spoiler, the other has no spoiler. The uprights there, but the air foil is gone .... with the wind I assume.


----------



## cwbam

Nissan March 86G #4 #23 #32
Taka Q's
#7 Ford ThunderBird Blue


----------



## RjAFX

cwbam said:


> Nissan March 86G #4 #23 #32
> Taka Q's
> #7 Ford ThunderBird Blue


Got the NISSAN March cars, do not have the #7 BlueBird.



TakaQ I have the Porsche, and Toyota, any others?

Chuck post a picture of your #7 T-Bird.


----------



## RjAFX

Thought I had a photo of the Toyota's .... didn't so I took a quickie to post.


----------



## RjAFX

Rare, VHTF, HTF, I dunno which, took me awhile to get it.



Just got it June 24 2015~~~~~It was in the box, no idea how it fell out, but as long as it did.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The red Calsonic hits ebay at least monthly if ya look for it Brother.....There have been 3 listing in the past 30 days.


That is the US EBAY that RJ is referring to. They also show up every once in a while on EBAY Canada.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Rare, VHTF, HTF, I dunno which, took me awhile to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it June 24 2015~~~~~It was in the box, no idea how it fell out, but as long as it did.


I got one of these last year. It was on a racing chassis, so I put that chassis on another body and resold it. I got the McDonald's F1, and the Footwork #10 F1 the same way at the same time.


----------



## RjAFX

Don't have the McDonalds, have Footwork SG+, but not the turbo .....


----------



## cwbam

*# 7 T Bird*

I'll post some t birds on the "Sets" thread


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Don't have the McDonalds, have Footwork SG+, but not the turbo .....


The Turbo is the harder one to acquire.


----------



## vansmack2

cwbam said:


> I'll post some t birds on the "Sets" thread


I can hardly wait. I want to see if I am missing any. I got the one your post a half your or so ago.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> The Turbo is the harder one to acquire.


Yes Sir ..... maybe one day I'll go on the hunt.

How many TomyBirds are there.....I have 10 that actually look like TBirds. I guess some of the other StockCars are TBirds too.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> How many TomyBirds are there.....I have 10 that actually look like TBirds. I guess some of the other StockCars are TBirds too.


There are three models of T-Birds from Tomy/Racemasters. There is the Blue 1986 T-Bird like the old AFX style ones. Then there are two different stocker models. See the post in Complete Sets. As for the exact count I don't have that yet.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok......I have had a look. They are not all the same. My KODAK car has a bowtie on it so that's a Chevrolet. So I now know the 24 car is a Ford. Now I can tell the difference between the Fords, and Chevys. The Chevy's look better.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX
You will be able to tell when you run them on your track the Chevy's will be the faster ones.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RjAFX
> You will be able to tell when you run them on your track the Chevy's will be the faster ones.


as always......lol


----------



## RjAFX

How rare with?


How rare without?


----------



## cwbam

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Tomy.html

some info


----------



## RjAFX

Read that ...... rather have your opinion from what you, and others have run across.


----------



## vansmack2

I have never seen one for sale anywhere. The only place I have seen one is that website, which I new about before the above post.


----------



## GT40

mack2
Nice web site thanks for sharing.
Ajfx
Check out super G man's cars, the thread is complete sets, page 2 
I think he has most of them (F-1 and Indy)

gt40


----------



## racindad

vansmack2 said:


> I have never seen one for sale anywhere. The only place I have seen one is that website, which I new about before the above post.


One for sale at slot car central, and two at slot car site.

In my experience, without the Camel logo is medium in rarity and price, with Camel logo is very rare and pricey. I have the version with Camel in the Japanese yellow box; don't think I have the non-Camel version.


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> One for sale at slot car central, and two at slot car site.
> 
> In my experience, without the Camel logo is medium in rarity and price, with Camel logo is very rare and pricey. I have the version with Camel in the Japanese yellow box; don't think I have the non-Camel version.


Not as expensive as I thought they would be.


----------



## RjAFX

Well darn....almost bought one without CAMEL via ePay. Guess I could have bid a bit higher. The one with CAMEL has been mailed and is in route from Japan. Buying a few other cars from the same Gentleman. A few for me and a couple for Dave.


----------



## RjAFX

Here we have one that I've seen less of on ebay than the DownUnder Skylines. Maybe I have seen three since this past October. Everyone must have one because they don't sell for much. Rare and inexpensive.....do they go together?


----------



## vansmack2

I have one of those. It has white rims. All the pictures I have seen show this car with white rims, so someone probably changed the chassis, or rims, on yours. It looks good though.




RjAFX said:


> Here we have one that I've seen less of on ebay than the DownUnder Skylines. Maybe I have seen three since this past October. Everyone must have one because they don't sell for much. Rare and inexpensive.....do they go together?


----------



## RjAFX

I did.... I always do. I can't leave em be. My other one has red wheels.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> I did.... I always do. I can't leave em be. My other one has red wheels.


That explains it.


----------



## RjAFX

Had Gold for awhile.


The number 2 car is the only TOMY MONZA.


One of my all time favorite cars.


----------



## vansmack2

I just got this car in the mail this morning. I bought it body only, and the seller said the body was new. I believe it, because it looks new. I installed one of my spare SG+ chassis, since that is what it is supposed to have.



Now I have three. Each one is a different shade of red. The one on the far right is lightest, the middle one is slightly darker, and the #4 is clearly the darkest.


----------



## RjAFX

You got it...... Good deal.

The shades of red show up real good in your picture, can hardly tell in the one I took.


----------



## RjAFX

On Red, and Black



Dave what color do ya wanna see on it next. I'll see if I have a set.

Cause it looks better than white. Notice MONZA is missing from the spoiler. Maybe I'll get a chrome, or white Goodyear for it.....hummmm I have white. 

So what do ya think.....rare, hard to get?


----------



## RjAFX

The rare Restoration Hardware DaytonaCoupes.
Silver #15, Black #7, Chrome #15

The hard to get DaytonaCoupes
Gold #7, Blue #13, Silver #37



I like the Blue #13, Silver #15 the most. The #15 chrome car has to be the best looking chrome car ever done in AFX. I like it, and I don't like chrome cars.


----------



## Crimnick

I need a drool bucket...


----------



## RjAFX

Brother .. I drool each time I look at this thread.....even if some of them are mine.

PS: I was just looking the thread over, and see I posted the DaytonaCoupes a few back. My mistake, my bad......sorry.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> The rare Restoration Hardware DaytonaCoupes.
> Silver #15, Black #7, Chrome #15
> 
> The hard to get DaytonaCoupes
> Gold #7, Blue #13, Silver #37
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Blue #13 the most.


You forgot the chrome #9!


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> You forgot the chrome #9!


,but the chrome #9 is not "rare". It's not even good looking.


----------



## GT40

gUYS
I like the red 59 Car myself, she mighty fast too.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

I like them all Dale .... but the blue 13 is my favorite.


----------



## RjAFX

Hard to find
Very hard to find
RARE 

I do not recall seeing this one come up on ebay at all. There is also a red #2 T260 that says LOLA on the wing. Never see that on ebay....so is "RARE" the description?


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Hard to find
> Very hard to find
> RARE
> 
> I do not recall seeing this one come up on ebay at all. There is also a red #2 T260 that says LOLA on the wing. Never see that on ebay....so is "RARE" the description?


I have never seen the Lola version for sale. This one does "rarely" come up on EBAY. Just won this one on July 4th.


----------



## RjAFX

Yeah but yours is an Audi........lol


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Yeah but yours is an Audi........lol


That's why I got it. "It's Special."


----------



## RjAFX

Ahhhhhhh

GoodYear VeryHardToFind ---- LOLA Rare


----------



## GT40

Rj
I'd say yes and big bucks to I'll bet.
Very Cool car Sir, Great find like always.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Dale she's one I've had 20 plus years, just dawned on me I've not seen em for sale.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok we all know the white/red/black Kenwood 962 is very hard to come by.....how do you Guys classify this one?


What about this one?


I have had all the 962's except the #10 Kenwood, and #7 GReddy for over 20 years so I don't always think about what's hard to get, or rare.

What other 962's do you think are tough to get or rare?

PS: I freaking love having the display case....


----------



## GT40

Rj
You have found the mother load of cool cars way to go
I just PMed you on a matter
Thanks for sharing my friend

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> Rj
> You have found the mother load of cool cars way to go
> I just PMed you on a matter
> Thanks for sharing my friend
> 
> gt40


They weren't the mother load when I bought em 20-25 years ago.......lol. 

Rare hard to get?


----------



## RjAFX

I'm not being facetious here .... how rare are they?


----------



## RjAFX

Dave......my GrandDaughter had her paints out at the kitchen table so I did it again. New color wheels on the #2 Monza, as you can see I only painted the inside, not the lip. I am always changing wheel color on the Monza's, well on other cars too.



The paint was like Jelly, so I may remove it.


----------



## Gareth

RjAFX said:


> I'm not being facetious here .... how rare are they?


I think the Elkron Porsche you posted (very nice by the way) is one of the rarer ones. My brother just paid $90 for his. GReddy like you say is even rarer.


----------



## RjAFX

After all the searching, and all the time I'm going the call the white and red #10 Kenwood Porsche at least very hard to find, at least in 9/10 condition. I saw alot more blue #11 Elkron's for sale this past 9 months.


----------



## RjAFX

I think these are going to be the cars everyone going to wish they bought in 2015 let alone when they were new out. These two are the 69 ShootOut set only cars. The yellow Mustang along with the blue Camaro are going to be tougher and tougher to get, forget the set cars. If you see em, you should buy em.



Not the best pictures, but by far the best looking HO Camaro and Mustang slot car ever made.


----------



## RjAFX

How about a better shot of the Camaro's, and Mustang's.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Very nice group of hot cars you have.
I for once have a few of them
There not the fastest cars I own but there mighty pretty.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Very nice group of hot cars you have.
> I for once have a few of them
> There not the fastest cars I own but there mighty pretty.
> 
> gt40


,and they look so bloody good on the track.


----------



## racindad

*New Mustang/Camaro cars*

A new set with repainted Mustang and Camaro is on the way. I don't know if that means the molds were found (I had heard the molds were no longer available, so there wouldn't be any more of these muscle cars) or if these are just leftover stock.

Google "AFX Muscle Car Shootout" for a look.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Based on the picture, these are new molds. Will have to wait and see.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

The photo's I've seen shows a 70-73 Camaro with the RS package that included the 2 piece front bumper. The Mustang also looks to be a 1970. Not sure how many years they did the headlights like that, but they did on the Boss 302 for 1970 for sure. I've owned a few 1970-1972 Camaro's, and one 1970 Boss 302.


----------



## RiderZ

Where are you guys seeing the pics of the new stuff?


----------



## RjAFX

RiderZ said:


> Where are you guys seeing the pics of the new stuff?


one place
http://www.rcslot.com/Slot-Cars/HO-...ounter_MustangCamaro-Review-c1384-p119172.htm

two place
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Product...=11014&parent_category_rn=11107&storeId=10151

three place
https://www.hotslots132.com/164-afx...ets-muscle-car-shootout-afx21040-p-17542.html

four
http://www.advantagehobby.com/27122...hootout-wLap-Counter-MustangCamaro/?pcat=1153


----------



## RjAFX

I hope the Camaro is NOT the same beautiful yet way to bloody small mold as the one Aurora did years ago.


----------



## oneredz

I think there is an error on the box. Look closely at the "5" layouts. Does anyone else see anything odd?


----------



## RjAFX

Seeing I never pay attention to the layouts on the box or the paper work that comes in the box I have no idea.

I have always gone freestyle.......lol.


----------



## alpink

the two identical layouts that look like a penis and testicles?


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> the two identical layouts that look like a penis and testicles?


Damn I missed that, guess I should have payed attention. Now if it had looked like a female I bet I'd still be enjoying the view...


----------



## oneredz

Uh, yeah, that was it ... I guess.  

Al, you win the prize. I think Rj should at least get a dis-honorable mention too.


----------



## RjAFX

Darn ..... what prize didn't I win?


----------



## vickers83

[/QUOTE]

Hopefully the new 1970 Camaro & Mustang won`t look as awful as the AFX Mega-G 1969 counterparts. I`d really like to see them in 1.5 wheelbase where they belong.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Darn ..... what prize didn't I win?



Some really hearty Raspberries. Would you like some?


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Some really hearty Raspberries. Would you like some?


I'll take em .....


----------



## RjAFX

PS: You can make a recording and place it right here in the thread......


I to hope they put those on a 1.5, but I still think the two 69 ShootOut cars are the best LQQKing "HO" slot car Camaro's, and Mustang's ever made.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Here is the latest from Steve (Wahoo). 

The box art shown is a prototype, note that they completely redesigned the art from last year. It is close to what will be coming, but not exact (ex. the last layout will be different). In addition, the cars shown are "mock ups" since when the art was done, the cars did not exist. Colors and decos are correct. Mustang is Cobra Jet 428 Mach1, will have additional graphics. Camaro is very close to final. 



That is all I know for the moment.

Charlie


----------



## vickers83

Too bad you couldn`t get the wheelbase out of him Charlie!


----------



## RjAFX

Just looked it up.....Yep the 1970 Mach 1 also used the same front end as the 70 Boss 302. I looked it up because I could not remember.

WheelBase, WheelBase, WheelBase

I have a feeling it'll be 1.7 when I want them on 1.5 so I can drop a SG+ in them.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vickers83 said:


> Too bad you couldn`t get the wheelbase out of him Charlie!


Ask and every once in awhile you get what asked for: From Steve:

"Both are on the 1.7. As mentioned last time the 1.7 comes closer to the proportional size of the real car which is always going to be our primary criterion for choosing the chassis."

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

Well no matter ...... I'll be sure to buy em.


----------



## RjAFX

I dunno how rare this is, but it's hard to get.


----------



## RjAFX

This set is back.......ebay item number 361383905916.


----------



## vickers83

RjAFX said:


> This set is back.......ebay item number 361383905916.


I like the Amrac chassis stuffed in one of the Cobras!


----------



## RjAFX

vickers83 said:


> I like the Amrac chassis stuffed in one of the Cobras!


Yeah things aren't as they seem.....then the silver car has a broken spoiler so it's a nice track car.


----------



## RjAFX

Some of these open wheel cars I'm looking for may not be rare, but dayum they are not easy to find.

INDY-Formula 1 cars I know I'm missing. Anyone have one they want to trade/sell?
 The on the spot car shows up on ebay a lot. Just don't want to pay THAT much. I should say the same two show up on ebay because no one will pay that much.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> The on the spot car shows up on ebay a lot. Just don't want to pay THAT much.


A lot of them show up. You just have to wait for the right price. I have seen the CDW car many times.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> A lot of them show up. You just have to wait for the right price. I have seen the CDW car many times.


I'm look'n, I'm watch'n


----------



## GT40

RJ
Your always watching.
The only problem is everybody dose the same thing
and the money card always takes the hit....
I came up the loser this weekend, even doubled the bid and loss on two cars 
and I win most of the time, it's getting harder to buy nice G+'S

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Tiz the truth Dale ..... fewer cars, more buyers.


----------

